# FreeBSD and Wine



## mj12net (Apr 17, 2014)

I've tried following this page https://wiki.freebsd.org/i386-Wine building on an AMD64 system.

I get this error:


```
===>  Cleaning for wine-devel-1.7.16,1
===>  License LGPL21 LGPL3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for wine-devel-1.7.16,1
===>   wine-devel-1.7.16,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2 doesn’t seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
=> Attempting to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2
fetch: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2
fetch: http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/wine-1.7.16.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Couldn’t fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles// and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/wine-devel
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/wine-devel

===>>> make failed for emulators/wine-devel
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> emulators/wine-devel
```

How do I proceed or is there a better way to install Wine?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 17, 2014)

The error "No address record" suggests a DNS issue. Are you sure the nameserver(s) listed in /etc/resolv.conf are resolving? Do you have a valid gateway and default route defined?

Can you drill(1) to any of the sites, e.g., `drill downloads.sourceforge.net`?


----------



## mj12net (Apr 17, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> The error "No address record" suggests a DNS issue. Are you sure the nameserver(s) listed in /etc/resolv.conf are resolving? Do you have a valid gateway and default route defined?
> 
> Can you drill(1) to any of the sites, e.g., `drill downloads.sourceforge.net`?



/etc/resolv.conf is empty for me.

`drill downloads.sourceforge.net` returns this:


```
Warning: Could not create a resolver structure: Could not open the files ((null))
Try drill @localhost if you have a resolver running on your machine.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 17, 2014)

resolv.conf should not be empty.  How is your network card configured?  If it uses DHCP, that should write entries into resolv.conf.  If it uses a static address, you have to enter the DNS servers in resolv.conf manually.


----------



## mj12net (Apr 17, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> resolv.conf should not be empty.  How is your network card configured?  If it uses DHCP, that should write entries into resolv.conf.  If it uses a static address, you have to enter the DNS servers in resolv.conf manually.



Must have done something wrong.  Found the file:


```
# Generated by resolvconf
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```


----------

